# Low water pressure for eye wash



## ace4548 (Feb 10, 2015)

I didn't pipe it, I'm doing the finish on a chemical lab. There is a 1/2" hot and cold feeding the mixing valve . Then right into the eye wash. Open eye wash all the way and it barely comes out. I would have figured it would shoot out of there. My foreman thinks it's the check valves before the mixing valve. This was right at the end of the day, so I'll see tomorrow. Just wondering if anyone else has had problems with checks before a mixing valve


----------



## Bendite (Jan 5, 2016)

Check the differential pressure between the hot and cold side. Usually needs to be within 5% on the eyewash thermo mixing valves. Also turn off the hot water side and see if flow is stronger in the cold water. ANSI rated eyewash valves should be able to run full flow on 100 % cold in the event of hot water failure but will shut off and have very little flow if there is to much hot water. Hence my DP theorey I've been down this road a few times with these.


----------



## ace4548 (Feb 10, 2015)

Thanks for all that info... Took apart the mixing valve, the adjuster wasn't threaded in from the factory.. It was just sitting in there.. Somehow must have restricted the flow.. Threaded it in, turned on water and, and it shoots out like it should.


----------



## Bendite (Jan 5, 2016)

What brand of valve was it


----------



## ace4548 (Feb 10, 2015)

Bradley I believe


----------

